# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  işte AB' li olma kriterleri

## axuliuma

İşte AB' li olma kriterleri - Arslan TEKİN 

AB''li olma kriterlerini okuyun dehşete düşersiniz!

Birilerinin girmek için can attığı Avrupa Birliği''nin "derin" kriterlerini size vereceğim. Bir Kopenhag Kriterleri ve bir de Kopenhag Kriterlerindan daha içeri kriterler var.
Almanya''nın Baden Württemberg eyaletinde Alman vatandaşlığına geçmek isteyenlere şu soruları soruyorlarmış:

- Bir kadın, kocasının sözünden çıkmalı ve çıktığı zaman da kocasından dayak yemeli mi?

- 11 Eylül 2001''deki New York ve 11 Mart 2004''teki Madrid saldırılarını duydunuz. Sizin gözünüzde bu olayın failleri terörist mi yoksa özgürlük savaşçıları mı?

- Almanya''da bazı politikacılar eşcinsel olduklarını itiraf ettiler. Siz, eşcinsellerin Almanya''da kamu görevlerinde bulunmasını nasıl değerlendirirsiniz?

- Düşününüz ki reşit oğlunuz size geliyor ve eşcinsel olduğunu, başka bir erkekle beraber yaşamak istediğini söylüyor. Nasıl tepki verirsiniz?

- Sizin kızınız başka bir dinden olan biriyle evlenmek istese ya da hoşunuza gitmek istemeyen bir meslek eğitimi yapmak istese ne yaparsınız?

Cevap zaten soruların içindeğ Onların beklediklerini tahmin ediyor ve ona göre çevap veriyorsun.
Avrupa bu işteğ Siz böyle bir Avrupa mı istiyorsunuz?
Muasır medeniyet başka Batı başkadır. Bunu bir anlasalar!

Aile planlamasında halkı bilgilendiriyorsun ama gelenekleri de dikkate almalısın!

Hakkari''de bir mahallede aile planlamasıyla ilgili bilgi veriliyor. Bilgi verenler hemşireler, dinleyenler mahallenin kadınları, genç kızlarığ İl Sosyal Hizmetler Müdürlüğü böyle bir çalışma yaptıklarını bütün dünyaya ilan etmek için basın-yayın organları mensuplarını da çağırmışlar. Hemşireler ellerinde prezervatifleri sallıyorlar ve anlatıyorlar: Kocalarınız bunu şöyle kullanacak, böyle kullanacak!... Bir taraftan da kameralar çalışıyorğ Ara sıra dinleyicilere dönüyor, yüz ifadelerini veriyor.

Bizim kültürümüzde prezervatif mahremiyete girer. Kadın kadına herhalde ayrıntılar konuşulur ama bu konuşulanları dünyaya ilan etmeye kalkarsan insanımız utanır, sıkılır. İnsanımız ben bunları öğrenmek istemiyorum, demiyor; öğretecekseniz bizim hislerimizi, çevre şartlarımızı da dikkate almalısınız, diyor.
İki genç kızın şu söyledikleri haksız mı?
"Bizi Toplum Merkezi''ne çağırdılar. Bazı genç kızlar anneleri ile birlikte, bazıları ise tek başlarına geldi. Basın mensuplarının önünde prezervatifin nasıl kullanılacağını bize anlattılar. Okumamış cahil olabiliriz. Ama bizim de bir gururumuz var. Gelenek ve göreneklerimize göre bu büyük bir ayıptır. Hemşireler tek olsaydı, kadın kadına sorunlarımızı daha iyi paylaşırdık. Biz kadın kadına birbirimizin yüzüne bile bakamaz olduk. TV ''lerde de bu konuyla ilgili haberler çıktı. Televizyonda görünen bazı arkadaşlarımız utançlarından dışarı çıkamaz oldular."
"üağdaşçılar" çıkıp: "Hangi çağda yaşıyoruz! Cinrsel meseleler açık açık konuşulmalıdır." diyebilirler. Elbette açık açık konuşulacak, elbette kitaplar yayınlanacak, televizyon programları yapılacakğ Ancak gelenek ve göreneklerimiz de dikkate alınmalıdır. 
şimdi soruyorum İl Sosyal Hizmetler Müdürlüğü gazetecileri da çağırarak halka iyilik mi yaptı, kötülük mü?

Bundan sonra kim toplantılara gelir kiğ

----------

